

Ask HN: Which self-hosted email solution do you use? - stinos

There is enough to choose from these days apparently (kolab&#x2F;indimail&#x2F;modoboa&#x2F;more manual setups like sovereign). I don&#x27;t really have time nor am I savvy enough to evaluate them all and figure out which one suits me best. Ideally I&#x27;d just install something, tell it what my domain is and add a single email-adress and then have instant &#x27;everything&#x27; ready without having to crawl through tons of config files.
======
brudgers
IMO, "self hosted email solution" is, to a first approximation, somewhat an
oxymoron. An email server is a target, email is a commodity, and there are
significant economies of scale: 1 or 100 users require about the same amount
of administrative work.

Good luck.

------
brians
Debian. Postfix. Dovecot.

What are you looking for relative to what Gmail offers? It lets you specify a
domain and have instant 'everything' ready.

~~~
stinos
_What are you looking for relative to what Gmail offers?_

Just the idea I can host it myself, I guess. All the NSA/Prism stuff also
plays a role. Last time I set up Postfix/Dovecot/Spamassassin etc it took me a
while to get it working properly and I'm still not even sure it is really
secure (let alone I can define what 'secure' would be).

~~~
brianwawok
What makes you think postfix is safe from prying eyes?

------
gesman
WHM/CPanel based hosting has/does it for you. Advantage - you're in full
control, just rent server with WHM/CPanel and setup everything with a few
clicks.

DNS, sites, access, self-hosted email if you want.

